# The Sims Complete Collection



## Drydon (May 4, 2007)

I'm have a problem with it because it all installs ok then when I quit and try to play it again it says I've installed another sims complete collection pack after that, but I haven't. It says I have to do some steps for making magic to work properly, but then it takes me to uninstall it. So I have to uninstall and reinstall every time I want to play it. I did have a sims and sims house party pack before, but that it was cracked and wouldn't save so I unistalled it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what do you mean it was cracked? as in illegal copy?

Also there is a Sim Eraser that should remove everything that has to do with The Sims. It should be on your CD, if not you can download it here


----------



## Drydon (May 4, 2007)

I mean the CD had a little crack in it, obviously I didn't notice it before I installed it. I've already uninstalled that so I don't think it has anything to do with that.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Use the Sims eraser, even uninstalling leaves files and registry entries behind. It's good to get all of them out and start as fresh as you can.


----------



## Drydon (May 4, 2007)

Ok thanks, hope it works.


----------



## Drydon (May 4, 2007)

I did that and it will start without having to uninstall it and reinstall it, but now it's not saving.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hmm.. One suggestion was to find "housetemp.iff" and delete it... May not work.

Only other I can think of, (if you have XP), is find the Sims.exe and run it in Win 98/ME mode... Maybe that will work.

Last suggestion given was to reinstall it again... But that is allot to do. 
Be sure no active scanners are running during install, and defrag your hard drive after installing.


----------



## Drydon (May 4, 2007)

I uninstalled everything because it wasn't working, then when I tried to reinstall it, it came up with the message 'unknown error encountered, aborting setup'. So, I swapped it and tried again and it says the same thing. It works on the other computer, so whats wrong?


----------



## Starman19 (May 17, 2007)

I have a problem with The Complete Collection, too. Everything else is working fine, but the mouse pointer "flickers" when moving around. Hard to describe it better with my English. When the mouse pointer moves, it sort of leaves several other mouse pointers behind and soon the whole screen is filled with them.


----------

